# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 18



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2010)

Friction Lubrication and Wear Technology​ 



SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2099296...rication__and_Wear_Technology_AmirEleslam.pdf


----------

